# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Античит для cs 1.6

## Penty

Нужен античит что бы играть на разных серверах,дайте пожалуйста сылочку:)

----------


## ANTIMRAK

купи стим лицензию и не парься

----------


## Михаил29

Люблю кс!

----------

